# Dissolving BCAA's in hot water.



## Nate K (Jan 1, 2008)

This works and is much easier.

Is there any reason it would mess up the quality or effects of the amino acids?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2008)

Much easier?  Arent they just pills?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2008)

how hot of water? it could denature them a bit, similar to cooking eggs, but that's about it.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 1, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Much easier?  Arent they just pills?



The pills are much more expensive and you have to eat too many.

BCAA powder.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 1, 2008)

Prince said:


> how hot of water? it could denature them a bit, similar to cooking eggs, but that's about it.




Not boiling.  Hot water from a regular sink.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2008)

that should be fine, kind of weird though.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just buy Xtend, it mixes fine.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2008)

expensive as hell


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 3, 2008)

It's expensive, because raw materials are expensive.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2008)

i know


----------

